# Halloween



## SolaScriptura (Oct 2, 2009)

Well. We're in October. Which means it is time for Halloween. As an overabundance of shops temporarily open their doors to sell costumes and other Halloween "supplies," I'm reminded of how niave most people are in regards to what this "holiday" represents.

In that vein (heh heh, get it?), I offer this intriguing clip of a highly educated panel of experts discussing how commercialized Halloween has become:

[video=youtube;0McggLIYmnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0McggLIYmnE[/video]

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 01:56:59 EST-----

What I found particularly interesting was the revelation at the conclusion of the segment that 42% of Americans are unable to locate the earth on a globe. 

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 2, 2009)

Frightening away the demons is the reason for the season!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Frightening away the demons is the reason for the season!



That's definitely why one of my little sisters dressed up as a whoopie-cushion last year. We must appease the spirits!


----------



## he beholds (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought this was going to be a "to celebrate or not to celebrate" thread...I am guessing those will be coming, right?


----------



## nicnap (Oct 2, 2009)

Pfffffftahahahahahaha...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I thought this was going to be a "to celebrate or not to celebrate" thread...I am guessing those will be coming, right?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Good costume suggestion, James!


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 2, 2009)

I was expecting someone to change gears and yell "Live from NY, it's Saturday Night".


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Good costume suggestion, James!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 3, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I was expecting someone to change gears and yell "Live from NY, it's Saturday Night".



I know... but NOT having that really adds to the "what in the world????" factor.


----------

